# Allow myself to introduce myself...



## JohnnyL (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahoy.

My name is John and I'm a Biology student in northern California.

My passion for the older aircraft began when I met my, uh, great uncle, I suppose, who flew Spits during The War. Anyhow, I expanded my horizons from there, and you can probably tell what my favorite aircraft is already.  Unsurprisingly, he thinks I'm daft. Oh well. He still regales me with tales of his scuffles with "The Hun" and continues to foist his vast collection of vintage aviation literature on me.

My passion for the subject is nurtured in no small part by the constant drone of T-6s and a P-51 over my house. They're based at the local municipal field. Old rich guys with nothing better to do with their money. 

Oh, and one more thing. Every memorial day, a B-17 flys into town and stays for a week. After about four days, I started to not notice. I find it hilarious that a B-17 could buzz your house often enough that you eventually are able to ignore it, but it happens!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome Johnny L!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome Johnny!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome!
Another Biologist eh, what side of it?


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 24, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> Welcome!
> Another Biologist eh, what side of it?



Not sure yet, to be honest. That's kinda lame considering that biology is my passion, my calling, etc.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2006)

G'day Johnny


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I know the feeling Johnny, I'm doing Molecular Biology (3rd year starts in a few months) but I still don't know what I want to do with it


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

What is it with this site and biologists? Just finished my first year although I will be going onto do Zoology (or Medicine)...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2006)

If you're on facebook, have a look at Facebook | Login for some bad biology/chemistry jokes


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

I am but you just linked to the login page... 

EDIT: Nevermind can see it now.


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 24, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> I know the feeling Johnny, I'm doing Molecular Biology (3rd year starts in a few months) but I still don't know what I want to do with it



I'm probably going to be a lawyer. I know what you're thinking, "what the hell does a lawyer need with a degree in biology?" I don't know, either, but what's wrong with taking a degree in your hobby, eh?

And I haven't the slightest idea what Facebook is, but if it's anything like Myspace, I want no part of it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Facebook's a myspace for uni students, unfortunately you have to be logged on to see any content


----------

